
Show HN: www.whorunscoinhive.com - calpas
Check who runs CoinHive, check Coinhive Site Key + Stats&#x2F;Traffic and expose JavaScript Miner and CryptoJacker.<p>Today webmasters have the possibility to place code on their website to mine crypto currencies with your computer power. This leads to a high bill from your electricity supplier.<p>We are here to inform you, because we think it should be transparent to the website&#x27;s visitor if he wants that, or not. Fair play!
======
baltazar
The domain names have been removed to protect the website visitors. Some of
the websites deliver malware and so on and i guess its partially not so good
to link to these sites directly!? What do YOU think? I think this guy is
crazy:
[http://whorunscoinhive.com/coinhive_id/FGZZeDbNg5AMpILuz8fKW...](http://whorunscoinhive.com/coinhive_id/FGZZeDbNg5AMpILuz8fKWI4UJqdNIxce)

This one guy running tons of adult sites ranking on Alexa...

------
ChrisGranger
So the list of offenders contains _only_ those sites that run Coinhive in the
background so the visitor is unaware?

[Note that the 'h' in Coinhive is lowercase, perhaps fix that on your site.
Also, the site's title should be _Who runs Coinhive?_ and the text above the
domain entry field should read _Let 's Expose!_]

------
herbst
are the offenders not listed as link for a reason? I just saw TUI and i wonder
if thats TUI.com for example.

Also great idea! May also make a Twitter bot to blame them (maybe try to use
meta tags to @ them even, when availble)

This practice really sucks, and is just yet another reason to enforce
Adblockers on users.

Edit:// Oh btw, what about coinerra.com and other related services?

~~~
ChrisGranger
When it was first posted, the list contained full URLs. I assume the OP
removed the TLD to keep the list from being completely open source, perhaps to
monetize it.

~~~
baltazar
WhoRunsCoinhive is a nonprofit website... The links are removed because in
some regions its not allowed to link to illegal ressources... But i guess in
case these are big alexa domains its not hard to findout the domain names :)

~~~
ChrisGranger
Ah, that makes sense. Perhaps people could gain access to the full list with
TLDs somehow? I was thinking that it would be useful for maintainers of
blocklists for Adblock Plus, uBlock Origin and so on.

~~~
baltazar
yes that makes sense indeed. how could that get implemented so that users are
not able to click/move to that site but Orgs like Adblock Plus and Co can
access them?

~~~
herbst
Makes totally sense now. Sorry for coming to wrong conclusions. Maybe make a
"hidden API" where people need to contact you first and consent to receiving
potential harmful links.

